# Rufus pictures



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fairlie I've created a space now post ALL the pictures of Rufus that we have missed out on for MONTHS!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have tons, but I am trying to work out why the white snow is coming through pixelated like that. Where is Datun when I need him?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dang! Don't make excuses - post some without snow


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

See HO, I told you I am remembering to have him wear his coat! (mostly).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And we are remembering to keep a stick for him at the front door!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Two .... I'm sure there are more 

Fabulous photos, by the way - almost worth the wait!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry about the pixelation. It's just that you lose a bit of the quality in the processing that reduces the size of the file to allow upload to the forum.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

From the Fall...


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hurray! Finally some Rufus pictures. More, more we need more.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

:whoo: How did you solve your longstanding photo posting problem then? Yaheeee! I'm glad you did, Rufus is looking scrmdiddlyumptious  Like a little ginger muffin!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rufus through the seasons is exactly what we need. Now for summer...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Still Fall


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why are those geese honking?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am loving the pictures, I had really missed Rufus in the wilderness and your talent.
There must be more.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Definitely Marzi! He's such a curly little chunk, I love him, a great Christmas present to see him again. 
Fairlie, the water is amazing too, I can hear him slipping through it like an otter.
More please...


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely Rufus photos Fairlie such a cute boy x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay after the famine we need a feast of Rufus photos  loving these so far


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The problem was with the sizing Mazz, something to do with pixels per inch and metadata and shooting in RAW. I am so fuzzy on all that, the only part of it all I like is walking with him and getting filthy in these locales. I think I was a dog in my last life.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fairlie, I am loving these pictures but I can never get enough so you will need to post some more please.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Admin - can we please have a new sub-forum called 'Rufus Pictures' please?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> Admin - can we please have a new sub-forum called 'Rufus Pictures' please?


 Yes - with an absolute minimum of a daily Rufus picture


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pictures, you are doing really well with the raw shooting. I'm ashamed to say I've not been out with my camera in a good while. We are going away to a cottage in Donegal (not venturing far this year unfortunately, minding the pennies for new house move) soon so I will enjoy some photography in beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I preferred it when she couldn't post pictures, they're too damn good and Rufus is too damn photogenic. Unfair advantage!!!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Having said that, Only you could take a picture of a dog's bum and make it make it a thing of beauty. Quite brilliant.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Why are those geese honking?


Looked again to try and work out my favourite of this lot - I think it has to be this one - it works as a fantastic background, the lake is flawless with the reflection and then just add a photo of Rufus and it is perfect 

Think that is what makes so many of your shots outstanding Fairlie - the dog is fantastic as ever - but so is the background and everything else in the shot - perfection.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Amazing photographs and photographer 
I'm so glad you can post pics again.
You should start selling photos...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I preferred it when she couldn't post pictures, they're too damn good and Rufus is too damn photogenic. Unfair advantage!!!!


Haha! My feelings too!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have so many, you guys may live to regret saying all those nice things about them.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer! What is that, a Banksy poo???!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I have so many, you guys may live to regret saying all those nice things about them.


Now this is my favourite!!
I love the wilderness ones, and Rufus is so autumnal in his colouring, but this one really is arty farty ..... I love it!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is totally airborn here, it is an illusion that he is on the grass. The stone steps are about 18" high and he loves jumping up them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another bum shot. Rufus might be the least photogenic dog ever Datun. He is never still and always facing the wrong way.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

These pictures of Rufus are awesome. I'm with Tracey. The one of Rufus and the portrait in the background. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Jumping Rufus is good - but I love the one with the dog background - fantastic!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Rufus you are so yummy! And Fairlie what an amazing photographer you are x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Tks for the pixs sweetie. It'so nice to see our boy enjoying life. The one of him looking purposeful in the snow wearing his coat reminds me of the St Bernards Swiss rescue dogs. All Rufus needs is a little tankard of booze attached to his coat!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


>


I LOVE this shot, the movement and colours captured beautifully, I see a new career in dog action photography for you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fuzzi wazzi said:


> Tks for the pixs sweetie. It'so nice to see our boy enjoying life. The one of him looking purposeful in the snow wearing his coat reminds me of the St Bernards Swiss rescue dogs. All Rufus needs is a little tankard of booze attached to his coat!!


lovely to see you on the forum, I think Rufus would need a big tankard of booze though!


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

He looks like a mini St Bernard ready to rescue anybody stuck in the snow. His stance is so poise and regal. My little canine prince! All he needs is a mini tankard of booze to warm things up


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I have so many, you guys may live to regret saying all those nice things about them.


All of the photos in this thread are amazing, but this one is my favorite! Very cool!


----------

